# LaFayette Qt fruit jar



## antqdave (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can find, buy, the lid. The jar is aqua color. I would like to sell it and would think it would bring a better price with the lid. Thanks to anyone with any help.


----------



## slimspickens (Apr 29, 2010)

i sold a lafayette fruit jar that i dug last year on e bay,got 130$ without the lid.


----------



## junkyard jack (May 3, 2010)

How, exactly did/does this lid work? I have been collecting jars for many years, but aside from pictures, I have never seen a LaFayette lid up close. How does it function/seal the jar. 

 Sorry antqdave, I didn't mean to hijack your thread. Good luck with finding a lid. []


----------



## ajohn (May 4, 2010)

Dave,Is your jar the one with the profile of the gentleman,or the script variant?
 Jack,as soon as I get my camera back from my last job, I'll post some pics.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 4, 2010)

Heres one I found not too long ago and i sold it on ebay for 51 bucks, apparently it was a rare variation. There is also a metal closure that goes with it.


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 4, 2010)

I dont really know where you could get one other than ebay, heres a thread about the lid I had... https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-300314/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## antqdave (May 5, 2010)

ajohn . no profile just the name


----------



## idigjars (May 5, 2010)

Hello Old S Bottles, my friend Dave bought that off you on ebay and he was glad to get it.  The redbook listed only one known example with the embossing "GUPTILL'S PATENT SEPT. 2, 1884", now there are two.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 5, 2010)

thats pretty amazing only two known examples, and I found one of em [] and Im glad he's glad. Do you know if he got the metal part of it? Was he using it for a jar he has? Im just curious


----------



## idigjars (May 6, 2010)

The metal is not that hard to come by.  He has Lafayette jars but he bought it for the scarcity of the embossing.  He kind of has a collection of lids going on also besides jars.  Best regards.  Paul


----------



## Mike O (May 6, 2010)

Here is a Lafayette jar closer on Ebay right now!
 http://cgi.ebay.com/FRUIT-JAR-LID-Bright-Green-LAFAYETTE-3-Piece-STOPPER-/350350165120?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51927f4480


----------

